# Health insurance waiting periods



## Chim (11 Sep 2008)

I just rang VIVAS/Hibernian for a quote on my health insurance and they're coming in at €50 less than my current VHI premium, but for a higher level of cover. I have other reasons than just the money for wanting to leave VHI so this is tempting.

The Hibernian quote, though, is based on taking up an offer they currently have running, which means starting the cover on a particular date specified by them. That date is two days after my renewal date.

In short, I would be without health insurance for two days. The SA at Hibernian said the waiting period with all of the health insurers is thirteen weeks and neither Hibernian nor any other insurer would penalise me for being without cover for two days. She put a note in my file that she advised me of this, but she refused to put it in writing in the quote she's sending out to me.

Does anyone had any experience with this? I've been burned before with these 'notes on your file' and the note not being provided to me in writing, so I'm wary...


----------



## Dachshund (11 Sep 2008)

You might find [broken link removed] about switching from the Health Insurance Authority helpful.

"
 You can switch health insurer without serving waiting periods                if:
              - your gap in cover is less than 13 weeks, 
              - there is no upgrade of cover, 
              - and you have served all your waiting period with your old insurer.              
             Please note that if you have not completed your waiting period                with your old insurer, your new insurer must give you credit for                the amount of the waiting period that you have served."


----------



## Chim (12 Sep 2008)

Yes I've read that provision. I just don't trust the insurance companies not to have some sneaky way around it that I'm not 'getting'.

I guess what I was really hoping for was anecdotal accounts from people that the insurance providers are actually honouring this. I've been stung by insurance companies before, and I'm gun-shy.

I think I may just pay the extra €50 to switch without the two day break in cover, for my own peace of mind.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (13 Sep 2008)

Chim said:


> Yes I've read that provision. I just don't trust the insurance companies not to have some sneaky way around it that I'm not 'getting'.
> 
> I guess what I was really hoping for was anecdotal accounts from people that the insurance providers are actually honouring this. I've been stung by insurance companies before, and I'm gun-shy.
> 
> I think I may just pay the extra €50 to switch without the two day break in cover, for my own peace of mind.


 
As a previous BUPA staff member, I can tell you there's no catch. It's strange that the person you spoke to wouldn't put it in writing, but if you switch from one health insurer to another, and your previous insurance was valid to some point in the last thirteen weeks, then you do not have to start waiting periods again. It's laid down in the legislation, so there's really no way around it.

Where there may be an issue is if your health insurance was unpaid for a considerable period of time (i.e. more than the 13 weeks). Considering your renewal is coming up, I'm presuming your premiums are paid up to date or up to some time very recently.

One thing to consider in your specific circumstances. Because you are going to a higher level of cover, there _may_ be an upgrade waiting period for the additional benefits. It varies depending on your circumstances (i.e. age, what plan you have and what plan you're moving to). In my experience, it rarely affected people as they were more concerned with maintaining their previous benefits than availaing of enhanced benefits, but it's best to be informed about all of this.


----------



## scuby (17 Sep 2008)

Chim said:


> €50 less than my current VHI premium, but for a higher level of cover.



The waiting period for the higher level of cover is what you need to have clarified. 
if you move to a policy with a higher cover than you had, you will only be covered for the lower plans benefit, if you are treated for a condition you had prior to moving to the higher plan. (this could be 2 years) 

(  this is to stop people on a basic plan, then finding out they need a major operation, changing to a higher plan to get covered for the op and then changing back down to a lower plan afterwards )

if you are hospitalised for a condition that began after moving to a higher plan, you should be covered for the higher plan's benefits straight away


----------



## Devestor (24 Feb 2009)

Ive noticed that if you take out a new policy the standard waiting period for non pre-existing conditions in 26 weeks but if you are upgrading then there is a 2 year waiting period to get the higher benefit. could one who wishes to upgrade and feels they probably wont be sick in the next 6 months just lapse their policy and then take one as a new subscriber?
also it is my understanding that for accidents you are still covered during the waiting period so for a young person who is more likely to have an accident than get sick this would not be too risky.

is there some major drawback or complication to this plan?

PS is this is new topic stuff rather than a continuation of above can someone move this post?


----------



## NovaFlare77 (24 Feb 2009)

Devestor said:


> Ive noticed that if you take out a new policy the standard waiting period for non pre-existing conditions in 26 weeks but if *you are upgrading then there is a 2 year waiting period to get the higher benefit*. could one who wishes to upgrade and feels they probably wont be sick in the next 6 months just lapse their policy and then take one as a new subscriber?
> also it is my understanding that for accidents you are still covered during the waiting period so for a young person who is more likely to have an accident than get sick this would not be too risky.
> 
> is there some major drawback or complication to this plan?
> ...


 
The two year upgrade only applies to benefits claimed in relation to a condition that was present prior to the upgrade. If someone claims for a condition that developed after the upgrade, assuming all the other waiting periods are done, then the person has the higher level of cover.

If in the example above, someone had a condition prior to the upgrade and lasped their cover and rejoined after 6 months, then the condition would be classed as completely pre-existing and would be subject to a minimum waiting period of 5 years! At least with the 2 year upgrade someone has some level of benefit (i.e. whatever the previous cover was).


----------

